# eco-paints



## stirit (Dec 11, 2007)

need help finding eco friendly paints


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

SW has a low voc Harmony line.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Check out www.mythicpaint.com
or www.americanpridepaint.com
They are not only eco friendly but are human friendly too!
Keir


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

There are several reasons to look for green paint. Staying within/below VOC for specs, environmentally friendly, health conscious, etc.

I like the American Pride but would really like to try the AFM product. I have heard good things about it but have not tried it yet.

We are putting this on our website:


We offer a great selection of Zero VOC and Low VOC paints and materials that meet our high standards for quality. Remember, VOC standards, although a step in the right direction, is a government standard and can hardly be considered comprehensive or healthy. Many "Zero VOC" products on the market reduce emissions that cause outdoor air pollution, but still contain many unregulated toxic ingredients (such as formaldehyde, ammonia, acetone, exempt solvents and odor masking agents) that cause indoor air pollution. That means the same chemical that we use to embalm our dead, and used to soak frogs in high school science class, that we are putting on the walls of our home. Whenever possible our clients have the option available to them to choose a healthier product from manufacturers that look for more natural ingredients for their paints.
*Choice coatings we recommend:*


American Pride http://www.americanpridepaint.com/
SafeCoat  http://www.afmsafecoat.com/
Milk Paint http://www.milkpaint.com/path_safe.html 
BioShield Clay Paint http://www.bioshieldpaint.com/ 
Aura  http://www.benjaminmoore.com/
Duration http://www.sherwin-williams.com/


----------



## ajpace (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a pretty good list you put together, Tony. I have used all of these products (except Aura) over the years and can say that they all have their place, depending on the client or project. The natural plant oil and milk paints appeal to those wishing to eliminate synthetics; akin to organic cooking. The others appeal to folks looking to reduce HAP's or toxins in their environment. This is why I created my Degree of Green rating system and marketing program.

As a green building consultant, the products from Bioshield and AFM were always more convenient for me to spec, since both companies offer dozens of products. They both have wood stains, clear finishes and other specialty coatings. This made my job easier, in case we needed to troubleshoot. Plus, none of them, sans SW or BM, are really that easy to get. So it's better for me to make one long-distance call or work with one specialty store, rather than source six products from 3 or 4 locations.

In just about any case, though, you shouldn't go wrong.


----------



## chipster (Dec 31, 2007)

Marketing yourself as a green painter may be an interesting niche with the rich yuppies.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, it was my thought that environmentally conscious consumers would be in a higher income bracket but, although I am a long way from any definitive experience with marketing it, I am finding the market is two-fold.

1. Environmentally conscious consumers who will typically be more comfortable with other like-minded people/contractors. Hopefully portraying a feeling of trust and community that would set us apart from other lower bids.

2. Health conscious families of young children, seniors, or others that are chemically sensitive due to respiratory or allergy issues, etc.

What I have been finding is that it is more of a middle income consumer that is worried about their health - at least after I educate them on the off-gassing issues of toxins and that little Johnny is like a pig in a jar in science class when they tuck him in at night because of all the formaldehyde thats coating their walls  . 

There are two markets that will be booming over the next ten years:

1. Geriatrics
2. Environmentalism ("Green Technology" and "Indoor Air Quality"

Might as well jump on while you can still use it to differentiate your business.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We have been Ecopainting for a few years.
It is not a niche
It is not a bandwagon (but welcome aboard)
It is not for the yuppies
Green is not just sexy

I always thought that a good business is ethical.
Being environmentally responsible is ethical.

It is not only about the zero VOC paint.
A good enamel lasting many years, may be more eco-friendly 
than a low VOC paintjob done every year.

Some questions:

1) Do you use low VOC paint (and as we are finding out, there are better
alternatives than the major manufacturer's offerings)
2) Do you wash your tools on the customers lawn?
3) Do you capture and recycle most of your paint thinners?
4) How much plastic do you use (are you re-using clean plastic)?
5)Do you use junk mail, or as we affectionately call it, direct mail? 
6)How much is in your presentation folders?
7)What vehicle are you driving around in, for your estimates?
8)Do you buy extra paint (just in case)
9)Do you use computer faxing?

Any more suggestions are welcome.

No it is not about the paint only.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

George, "Ecopainting" can be a niche. A niche as a marketing term refers to a sub-market or more narrow of a focus. Since the majority of contractors are still dumping thinner in the ground or in the toilette and the majority of consumers will still put Behr paint on their walls, using environmentally friendly and healthier materials and practices IS a nich market. 

This isn't a debate about global warming it is simply about capitalizing on a trend that just happens to be a more responsible way to live. The only way the market as a whole will change to more conscientious procedures and practices is when the consumer demands it and there is a profit to be made. When the consumer does demand that their local painter, HVAC, plumber, builder, etc. are more responsible, then those companies marketing Ecopainting and other services will thrive. And, when they do thrive, more businesses will be rushing to offer more responsible services whether they believe in them or not. If we want to save the world then we need to make it enticing to business.


Capitalism can be good for the environment. :thumbsup: 

PS – I wouldn’t mind talking to you some time in the future to learn how we could do more to fall in line. I can remember your web site from a couple of years ago when I was originally looking for other painters using more responsible practices. Even now there are very few marketing Ecopainting.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

A trend is something temporary.
Do you think all this money invested in green coatings would have been,
if we are all going back to solvent paints? I don't think so.
My point is, the consumer buys the decorating experience,
not the paint on their walls.
"Jumping" on it and calling being responsible a niche, is self serving and it shows to most consumers.
Sort of like "we don't smoke inside your home" 
but your driveway is full of cigarettes.
There are many "me too" consumer products but they don't last long.
Would you jump on the bandwagon of "being licenced and insured?"
It's a given that a good contractor would be.
Where do ethics start and where do they end.



> Capitalism can be good for the environment.


It hasn't been, but it can be (I think, but not in it's purest form)


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

Green is like a religion.:devil2: I like low VOC or no VOC paints, they are better for My health too. I like the idea of recycling, using limited amounts of solvents, and proper cleanup and disposal methods. Just seems to me that these days there is a lot of hype, especially in the camp that follows Al Gore (who by the way is a BIG consumer of resources). 

I would like to get into the other end of the fad though, selling carbon offsets to the people who do not practice what they preach. I would be happy to hear from anyone who is interested in this enterprize, as I have some land that is available for tree planting.:euro:

Oh, by the way, I will miss the old incandescent light bulb, seems it is being replaced with something not quite so "ecofriendly"

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

there are only 3 specialty stores in Philly or sorrounding areas where i am that sell afm safecoat and mythic....i wish there were more places that were closer to me...i would use it much mor

we must strive to become better ancestors--Ralph nader


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

We are adding dealers all the time. I appreciate your desire to locate products, did you know that if there isn't a dealer in your area you can order Mythic directly from us. Give us a call using the number on our website and we can ship directly to you. I also know that there are 2 new dealers coming in Philly shortly, so hang in there we will get it to you.
Keir


----------



## beemerpaint (Jan 3, 2008)

Check into "YOLO Colorhouse" Paints out of Portland, Oregon.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Yolo has a pretty limited color pallete.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd like to add something here... 

First, it's not enough to look for low VOC... There a plenty of low VOC paints that are STILL TOXIC!

I think that if you are going to present yourself as eco-friendly... you've got to be using products that are NON-Toxic...


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Well said!


----------



## vls (Feb 22, 2008)

I am new to this forum. We are, for both reasons mentioned here... personal values/ethics AND the growing market demand, "niche" if you will, looking to specialize more and more in green products.

I have just begun to look into them and am glad to have found the Mythic website. I am going to check out all the companies on Tony's list and see what is in our area!

Reading this discussion brought to mind something to share, although off topic, for all of you who have concerns with the use of formeldahyde...
you should know that keeping it off our children's walls is one concern... but keeping it out of their bodies is a whole other...there is formeldahyde IN vaccines given to our babies!

Anyway, thanks everyone for the great info here.
I learn something valuable everytime I log in!
And I am really understanding now why looking for low or no VOC is only the tip of the iceberg!


----------



## paintboy2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Pittsburgh Paints has a product called Pure Performance. Some of these "Green Products" don't work well. I know that this product has excellent performance characteristics.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Very well said Tony & George. Sounds like you 2 are a bit ahead of the green curve. There are many options, however, and unfortunately the science has not been there to produce an effective product as it relates to application. You all make $$$$ at the point of application. NOT point of purchase.

If the clays and the milks "worked", we would all produce them and might even be the standard today. Companies like Mythic, Kelly-Moore, SW, MAB, DE, Pitts, etc., simply haven't had effective binders, latex, and resins to make a product that works for the applicator and for us as manufacturers.

The ARB here in the good ole USA, is realizing that the science isn't there yet, for what the want to achieve in VOC's for the paint market. Can it? Absolutely. From the little I have researched, I'd say Mythic is on to something here as it relates to what they are putting in buckets. A real strong team of people for sure.

Kelly-Moore is very involved w/ low or no VOC paint. We have a line called Enviro-Coat and actually manufacture for YOLO Colorhouse.

Green is certainly not a trend. And as a conservative, we ought to take care of where we live and be very conscious of our eco-footprint we have and leave.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

1111


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

KeirK said:


> We are adding dealers all the time. I appreciate your desire to locate products, did you know that if there isn't a dealer in your area you can order Mythic directly from us. Give us a call using the number on our website and we can ship directly to you. I also know that there are 2 new dealers coming in Philly shortly, so hang in there we will get it to you.
> Keir


Keir, I talked to Haley paints on West Chester pike West Chester Pa. he's open to Mythic paints. They also have a water based tinting system for the BM Aura. I understand that using the improper tinting system will drive up the VOC's in the paint.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

I will call them on Monday. The Aura tints cannot be used for our products. We use No VOC non toxic colorants. I can get him setup quickly thanks again for the lead!!
Keir


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> This is the "program" I set up http://www.hamptonroadspainters.com/hampton_roads_green_painting.php for marketing but I find I am using, or at least looking for, other options for healthier or more environmentally neutral materials with all of my jobs.
> 
> I often find when meeting with new customers that after offering the "green" options, most are slightly interested, always appreciative, and like the option and responsibility that I bring to the table. They typically recycle their trash, like the idea of organic foods, and are interested in anything healthier. The market is there and they are not environmentalists on the Green Party or members of ELF. The market is moving, even if slowly, but is moving in that direction.


Congratulations on a very well constructed sales site. The information is crystal clear and I think you'll do well with it.
Keir


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know how I stumbled on this thread, but it is right up my alley! I grew up in Europe and even 20 years ago there was a big demand for eco paints. We used a product called Auro, made in Germany I think. They sell it here in the US www.aurousa.com but it is super expensive and you need perfect conditions sometimes to work with it and there seems to be a lot more prep work. And you better like the smell of citrus. Products like Ben Moore's Eco Spec and Aura (which I still think is waaay too expensive) are much easier to work with, the colors are a lot nicer too, those Auro colors are kind of blah, except for the off whites and pastels. 
Mystic, never heard of you guys but I will check you out right after this!! I named my company Earthcolors 15 years ago, hoping to get into the whole "green niche" you all are talking about. It ain't easy!! But it is getting easier and more mainstream, and cheaper too. Like someone here said, people are getting educated and want to be healthy and live forever. They'll pay for it too.
Viva!


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

Purdy, Couldn't get to your link. I was intrigued by paint made outside the US.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Interesting.... looks like Aurousa here in California isn't around anymore!! I guess I should have bought more paint from them.. check out this site, this link should work. 

http://www.auro.de/EN/auro_worldwide/index.php


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

It's too bad that meaningless terms like non-toxic are being thrown around to make the case that one product is somehow superior to another. Since the defintion of toxic is a substance will kill a certain popuation of lab animals, other than commom sense, there is no legal reason that practically any latex paint could not be labeled as non-toxic. These and other outrageous claims that are being made about how safe one product is relative to others simply serves to confuse and mislead. Every paint manufacturer is working hard at removing the "bad-actors" while still providing a coating that performs and yes, some are doing a better job than others. Do your homework, look to third party validation like GreenGuard and GreenSeal, take time to review TDS and MSDS sheets and then let common sense be your guide, not meaningless claims.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

dvab said:


> It's too bad that meaningless terms like non-toxic are being thrown around to make the case that one product is somehow superior to another. Since the defintion of toxic is a substance will kill a certain popuation of lab animals, other than commom sense, there is no legal reason that practically any latex paint could not be labeled as non-toxic. These and other outrageous claims that are being made about how safe one product is relative to others simply serves to confuse and mislead. Every paint manufacturer is working hard at removing the "bad-actors" while still providing a coating that performs and yes, some are doing a better job than others. Do your homework, look to third party validation like GreenGuard and GreenSeal, take time to review TDS and MSDS sheets and then let common sense be your guide, not meaningless claims.


Rediculous statement. Third parties you mention have thresholds that do not assertain toxin levels, they only regulate VOC levels and do not claim 0 only 50g/pl etc... Latex paint is toxic, unless it is designed not to, VOC's are the tip of the iceberg, carcinogens, solvents and exempt compounds do not necessarily fall into VOC's. The "Green" issue is environmental and not relating to humans only smog control as devised by the EPA.
I respectfully and factually completely disagree with you.
Feel free to search this site for the facts, your comments are outrageously misleading and incorrect.
Keir


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

Then do us all a favor and clarify the rules that dictate what can be called "non-toxic". Consume enough of anything including water, alcohol, (a prop 65 carcinogen) or your paint, and you die. Also, do your homework; GreenGuard does indeed measure the emissivity of many chemical compounds far beyond measuring VOC's (which I didn't even mention). They paint a room and measure the chemicals that are released; their "Children and Schools" standard raises the bar even higher. Listen, I'm not saying you or many others don't make a decent bucket of paint or that it isn't "green". My point was that your claims (both about your products and your competition) and those by many others trying to leverage the “green” movement, aren't any more meaningful than the use of the word "natural" is in buying food. The price we all pay for this is that consumers are either inadvertently or deliberately being green-washed and eventually there will be a backlash. Since the point of my post was to encourage people to do their homework and you seem to take such great offence to the advice, it makes me wonder if really understand the issues here. In any case, to the extent that consumers, both painters and DIYers alike, take the time to get past the hype and puffery, the better off we all will be.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DV

You seem to be among the latest trend here of mud-slinging first time posters...welcome. 

I would suggest that _you_ do your research before taking a contentious stance against a respected member and contributor. Keir has done alot to educate me and alot of professionals here about the products that we use. He is an expert in his field. Listen and learn.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

DV

Keir knows his shiznit brother, learn to respect your fellow members. You will learn lots if ya stick around.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

More than many of us can say, Keir has literally put his money where his mouth is on non-toxic products. The dude can back it up. He's earned all of our respect rather quickly.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> . The dude can back it up. He's earned all of our respect rather quickly.


How about you do the same, could use others like him. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

dvab said:


> The price we all pay for this is that consumers are either inadvertently or deliberately being green-washed and eventually there will be a backlash. quote]
> 
> This backlash should be similar to the Great Asbestos Protest and America's Lead Rebellion, both cases of social outcry and uprising over government legislation of commonly found, high exposure poisons. There are still people screaming about the fact that the dentist wont put in lead fillings. And that darn lead paint was the best stuff ever. And why cant we get asbestos siding anymore?
> 
> The price we all pay, give me a break...do you listen to yourself?


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

dvab said:


> Then do us all a favor and clarify the rules that dictate what can be called "non-toxic". Consume enough of anything including water, alcohol, (a prop 65 carcinogen) or your paint, and you die. Also, do your homework; GreenGuard does indeed measure the emissivity of many chemical compounds far beyond measuring VOC's (which I didn't even mention). They paint a room and measure the chemicals that are released; their "Children and Schools" standard raises the bar even higher. Listen, I'm not saying you or many others don't make a decent bucket of paint or that it isn't "green". My point was that your claims (both about your products and your competition) and those by many others trying to leverage the “green” movement, aren't any more meaningful than the use of the word "natural" is in buying food. The price we all pay for this is that consumers are either inadvertently or deliberately being green-washed and eventually there will be a backlash. Since the point of my post was to encourage people to do their homework and you seem to take such great offence to the advice, it makes me wonder if really understand the issues here. In any case, to the extent that consumers, both painters and DIYers alike, take the time to get past the hype and puffery, the better off we all will be.


Per your request...
Toxic as defined in Websters:
containing or being poisonous material especially when capable of causing death or serious debilitation.

Drinking water to the point of death, or paint for that matter is not a toxicity issue, its an issue of stupidity or negligence.

Greengaurd from their website:
_*GREENGUARD Certification Standards for Low-Emitting Products
*GREENGUARD Environmental Institute (GEI) has established performance based standards to define goods with low chemical and particle emissions for use indoors, primarily building materials, interior furnishings, furniture, cleaning and maintenance products, electronic equipment, and personal care products. The standard establishes certification procedures including test methods, allowable emissions levels, product sample collection and handling, testing type and frequency, and program application processes and acceptance._
I see a lot of LOW emitting discussion, discussion of allowable emissions based on govt regulations, but nothing about being NON TOXIC. Another for profit company (you can be for profit if your non-profit) that is helping by bringing awareness, but would be out of business if they had a no tolerance policy, there would be no one to analyze but us.
Their link
http://www.greenguard.org/Default.aspx?tabid=109

As for being "Green" I am the biggest proponent against the word, do a search on Mythic here and you will see our values are based on facts and NOT "GREEN TRENDING". In fact I agree with your greenwashing comments as I too believe that there is no definition and consumers think its what they want it to be, yet manufacturers abuse the word. You wont see that with me our my company. The backlash you talk of will be to companies and cheaters that abuse their leverage, not fact talkers and stand up companies like mine and others on this site.
As for your final insult about me "not wanting people to do their homework" you obviously didn't read my post, I specifically recommended searching this site which has compiled a tremendous amount of data for people to view in an easy format.
The only Hype and Puffery you will find here is from posters trying to make a statement without research, most of the companies that post here are honest and looking for solutions to the painters issues so we can better the industry. 
I consider it an honor that I am able to assist with issues in a respected forum where ideas can be shared and facts can prevail.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Scott & Tim
:notworthy: :notworthy: 
Thanks for the support, was completely unexpected.
Keir


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Drinking water to the point of death, quote]
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/jan/15/usa


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

KeirK said:


> Scott & Tim
> :notworthy: :notworthy:
> Thanks for the support, was completely unexpected.
> Keir


Your welcome brother, I totally respect you, your facts and opinions.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree. I have learned alot from Keir's posts, as well as direct exchanges of information I have had with him.

By the way, Keir, I am hearing Mythic ads on the radio from one of our Vt dealers...thats cool!


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I agree. I have learned alot from Keir's posts, as well as direct exchanges of information I have had with him.
> 
> By the way, Keir, I am hearing Mythic ads on the radio from one of our Vt dealers...thats cool!


Which dealer, Scott?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow! What an aggressive thread. Way to go Keir!!!!!!! I too agree w/ the Mythic support to this forum. Very well said Keir. While my company may be "capturing" the "green", we certainly market those products because it makes sense.

I can't speak to what awards they are as I need to go now, but we recv'd some state recognition for water treatments/capturing @ our manufacturing facilities. This may not be much to dvab, but we are damn proud of our efforts. As a whole, paint manufacturers have not been "watched" and we do a lot to recycle our own virgin materials.

Again, way to go Keir!


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Mythic and others deserve our support for sure.
However, dvab had some interesting points, the accuracy or not of some of his definitions not withstanding.
His point (as stated) is people should do their homework
and really, we all like educated consumers, don't we?
Then we should be educated consumers too.
Green, non toxic, eco, or whatever...
they are all good *alternatives* and should be marketed.
But the healthiest and most eco-friendly paint job is... no paint job.
Not very good for paint sales or contracting sales.
Paint or painting is not good for you (or the environment)
however, it can be less harmful when using paints like Mythic.

dvab, thanks for keeping the debate open,
we painters are smarter than most people think, despite all the solvents.


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

But the healthiest and most eco-friendly paint job is... no paint job.


(trying out the quote thing... not sure if I've grasped it though)

Anyway, that is not totally true either because how eco-friendly is it if you have to replace wood siding or trim because it wasn't protected by a good paint job? 

On another eco-note, do you guys wash out your rollers or throw them away? I hear that washing out a latex roller in the sink releases gazillions of acryllic particles into our water systems and it doesn't ever get filtered out. I usually wrap my rollers while on a job and then just toss them when I'm done. That can't be too eco-friendly either though. 

Some late night thoughts from the West Coast


----------



## DW Custom Painting (Feb 17, 2008)

KeirK said:


> Per your request...
> Toxic as defined in Websters:
> containing or being poisonous material especially when capable of causing death or serious debilitation.
> 
> ...


Keir, Your always full of great info. Way to let him have it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> Anyway, that is not totally true either because how eco-friendly is it if you have to replace wood siding or trim because it wasn't protected by a good paint job?


Good point, never thought of that.
I was mostly refering to healthy Indoor Air Quality (toxic for people)
There is no need to throw away bedrooms if not painted.
Kitchen cabinets... maybe. But not too many eco-friendly good paints for that.



> On another eco-note, do you guys wash out your rollers or throw them away? I hear that washing out a latex roller in the sink releases gazillions of acryllic particles into our water systems and it doesn't ever get filtered out. I usually wrap my rollers while on a job and then just toss them when I'm done. That can't be too eco-friendly either though.


This is what we do, or try to do:
http://ecopainting.ca/dispose.art.html


----------



## Purdygirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Good points! 
Well this painter is off for a weekend of (not so eco-friendly) skiing in Lake Tahoe!! Yeah, I'd be jealous too..  I'll check back in with you guys next week so have yourselves a fabulous weekend!
Purdygirl- Diana


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Thx GeorgeZ. And Purdygirl, you are "spot on" for sure.


----------



## APVEngineeredCoating (Apr 2, 2010)

This is our water-based low VOC green product that we sell solely to qualified paint contractors: *NeverFade™*


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

APVEngineeredCoating said:


> This is our water-based low VOC green product that we sell solely to qualified paint contractors: *NeverFade™*


Are you guys promoting this as non-toxic?????


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL....anytime I have to jump through hoops to get an MSDS i'm suspicious. Just post it.


----------



## APVEngineeredCoating (Apr 2, 2010)

We are promoting the NeverFade*™* exterior paint only as water-based and low VOC(VOC: Wet:0.18 lb/gal or 21.5g/L, Dry:0.38lb/gal or 45.5g/L), not specifically non-toxic because low VOC does not imply zero VOC's.

Hopefully this answers your question!


----------



## APVEngineeredCoating (Apr 2, 2010)

If Roaddog's post is geared towards our MSDS request set up. We need to qualify users to access our MSDS database as it contains many many MSDS's for multiple products beyond paint lines, which due to traditional business dealings cannot be made available to just anyone.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Just seems like good business that if your selling a "green" low VOC paint, there should be no harm in looking at the msds....


----------



## APVEngineeredCoating (Apr 2, 2010)

There is no harm at all in viewing our MSDS, as I assume you received it from me fine. I will work on seeing if this singular MSDS can be made more readily available outside of the rest of our MSDS database on the NeverFade web page itself. 

For the moment if anyone else would like to view the MSDS or PDS they can feel free to email me at [email protected] and I will send any additional requested information as soon as possible!


----------

